# Amazon Flex is getting smart



## LA Cabbie

Same day blocks.
Two hour blocks.
Only minutes for due time.

The above translates to checking the app 16 hours a day AND having to be around the warehouse AND getting so much to deliver within 2 hours that you end up having to work for free if you just land a 2 hour block.

I think you really have to hustle to get a decent 4 hours with Amazon now. My game plan is to make $100 a day mainly with Amazon and a little postmates. I try to get as much with Amazon between 8 am to 4 pm. If I don't make my quote I try again at 6/8 pm and maybe post mates later in the night.

Well, I guess the 8 hour plus daily blocks and bringing in $1000 or more a week is over now.


----------



## ITminion

I somehow was offered a reserved block for last Sunday that was an 8-10am, and I took it. Around 9:30 they sent out an 11-2 block while I was sitting in the warehouse, I grabbed it. At 1pm they sent out a 2-4 block, grabbed that one too. 
I guess that's probably the norm, it sounds like. You happen to be working already on a weekend and just grab the same-day blocks as they become available, daisy-chain them.


----------



## LLXC

Every time I get a 2 hour block, I end up with 3-4 deliveries, and end up finishing them and back at the warehouse with 30-60 minutes to just sit around. I wish they would give me more things to deliver because, let's face it, a lot of our pay is based on tips...


----------



## LLXC

ITminion said:


> You happen to be working already on a weekend and just grab the same-day blocks as they become available, daisy-chain them.


I managed to do that for 4 additional 2 hours blocks on Sunday but it required a LOT of spamming refresh on the app. :| Course I had a Hot Wheels run and very little orders so I had nothing better to do.


----------



## ITminion

Same, each block I had that Sunday was like 1 or 2 runs, so I spent the majority of the day sitting around at the warehouse. 
Nothing else to do but refresh the app while you're sitting around, LOL.


----------



## Shangsta

LLXC said:


> Every time I get a 2 hour block, I end up with 3-4 deliveries, and end up finishing them and back at the warehouse with 30-60 minutes to just sit around. I wish they would give me more things to deliver because, let's face it, a lot of our pay is based on tips...


While I dont disagree it keeps your mileage down and reduces the wear and tear on your car. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## LLXC

Shangsta said:


> While I dont disagree it keeps your mileage down and reduces the wear and tear on your car. Be careful what you wish for.


I agree. The ~$2 tip might not be worth the extra delivery (assuming I even get a tip).

Though the boredom is what really kills me.


----------



## silentguy

It could be worse. U could be delivering like crazy and not really making more money.


----------



## AFive303

Everything has changed here. I worked at the Atlanta warehouse for about a year on and off and it went from where I could consistently finish deliveries 1 hour or so prior to the block end time, to barely being able to make it back for the next block with no traffic. They went from sending 1-2 deliveries with 40-1hr drive to the furthest stop, to 4-5 with same drive. In the city it got even worse, from 4-5 to 6-7. In the suburbs that translates to pretty easy deliveries with 5-10 minutes drive apart with super long drive back = you will only make it back on time if you have little traffic. City = pray it isn't lunch time or rush hour time, you won't make it back. 

Since November I've been at the Springfield warehouse that covers Southern Maryland, Northern VA and they just now added restaurants, week later expanded deliveries to DC area. Well, even without this expansion it got so busy that you will be lucky to make it back on time. If it is your last block, expect to finish right as your scheduled shift ends. If you are done early, they expect you back to be dismissed. Hot Wheel orders also pop up quite frequently, which is a major change from how it used to be, specially in Atlanta. I used to sit there for 4-6 hours out of 8 hour blocks that I used to get at 10pm.


----------



## MoMoney$

AFive303 said:


> Everything has changed here. I worked at the Atlanta warehouse for about a year on and off and it went from where I could consistently finish deliveries 1 hour or so prior to the block end time, to barely being able to make it back for the next block with no traffic. They went from sending 1-2 deliveries with 40-1hr drive to the furthest stop, to 4-5 with same drive. In the city it got even worse, from 4-5 to 6-7. In the suburbs that translates to pretty easy deliveries with 5-10 minutes drive apart with super long drive back = you will only make it back on time if you have little traffic. City = pray it isn't lunch time or rush hour time, you won't make it back.
> 
> Since November I've been at the Springfield warehouse that covers Southern Maryland, Northern VA and they just now added restaurants, week later expanded deliveries to DC area. Well, even without this expansion it got so busy that you will be lucky to make it back on time. If it is your last block, expect to finish right as your scheduled shift ends. If you are done early, they expect you back to be dismissed. Hot Wheel orders also pop up quite frequently, which is a major change from how it used to be, specially in Atlanta. I used to sit there for 4-6 hours out of 8 hour blocks that I used to get at 10pm.


So you're saying that freeloading is over...


----------



## AFive303

MoMoney$ said:


> So you're saying that freeloading is over...


Pretty much lol. I was always shocked by how much people got away with. From Amazon paying those who never showed up, to those who sat in the parking lots. To blocks that are done within an hour and Amazon is paying you, to blocks where you sat at the warehouse the whole time.

It was coming, I'm glad it did. So many got arrogant and are now complaining over how unfair Amazon is being. Whoa, Amazon is terrible for expecting people to do what they're supposed to.


----------



## iyengar

You do know that Flex is not meant to be full time time job right?


----------



## AFive303

iyengar said:


> You do know that Flex is not meant to be full time time job right?


Really? I had no idea... you know how many people do rely on it as a full time gig? I'm barely there 12 hours a week.


----------



## UberPasco

iyengar said:


> You do know that Flex is not meant to be full time time job right?


You mean career, right? Because it can be a full-time job for anyone who wants to work hard at getting blocks. Now whether or not you can consistently do that over a sustained period of time is another matter. We have 7 or 8 folks who have averaged 30-40 hrs for 7 months. And a shitload of whiners who complain that they don't see blocks and check the app "every couple of hours". LOLOL.
This is my 2nd job. I have worked 30 hrs in a week doing evenings and weekends. I worked 48 hrs from a Thurs to Wed when I was "on vacation".
I HATE getting paid for sitting! It means I am leaving money on the table.


----------



## LA Cabbie

Just saw a one hour block for the first time ever for prime. I'm also seeing 3 hour blocks.

8 I don't see anymore and 4 are going extinct.

Think you have to now do 2+3+2+1 to get 8 hours. A lot of the blocks are 20 min notices from start time.

I have effectively moved from Hollywood to Santa Monica for prime.


----------



## UberPasco

Prime never had anything other than 1 or 2 hr blocks. With Hot Wheels they will do 3 hrs also. Any longer that you saw before were forfeited scheduled blocks. For instance, if someone was scheduled from 10A - 4P it would show up as a "6hr" block.


----------



## LA Cabbie

UberPasco said:


> Prime never had anything other than 1 or 2 hr blocks. With Hot Wheels they will do 3 hrs also. Any longer that you saw before were forfeited scheduled blocks. For instance, if someone was scheduled from 10A - 4P it would show up as a "6hr" block.


Yes, I've been getting 3 hour hot wheels lately. You are right, these 4+ hour blocks must have been forfeited. Here's the deal, I'm the only person at the SMC warehouse that I know of who is not getting reserved blocks offered. All my blocks have been almost immediatly same day? I have me availability on the calendar set to everyday a total of 156 hours.


----------



## UberPasco

LA Cabbie said:


> Here's the deal, I'm the only person at the SMC warehouse that I know of who is not getting reserved blocks offered. All my blocks have been almost immediatly same day?


Yes, most blocks are picked up same day. No, I guarantee you that at least 300 other people did not get reserved blocks either.


----------



## LA Cabbie

UberPasco said:


> Yes, most blocks are picked up same day. No, I guarantee you that at least 300 other people did not get reserved blocks either.


I just wrote amazon flex to find out what's going on. If I get less than 30 hours a week or have to camp by the warehouse, then this gig ain't worth it. No, I'm not going to hustle for less than minimum wage gig jobs.


----------



## LA Cabbie

Hello,

Amazon Flex provides a flexible opportunity to turn free time into supplemental or part-time income. The availability of delivery blocks may fluctuate week to week and are not guaranteed.

Our system matches blocks to delivery partners based on availability and customer demand, and not every delivery partner will be confirmed for delivery blocks ahead.

Same Day blocks may become available anytime based on availability and customer demand. To sign up for one of these blocks, tap 'Ready to Deliver Today' on the Home screen. If you do not see 'Ready to Deliver Today', this means that you are not able to pick-up same-day delivery blocks at that time.

As a reminder, we do not expect exclusive services from our Delivery Partners. If you want more delivery work than is available through Amazon Flex, we encourage you to make your services available to other customers.


----------



## jester121

LA Cabbie said:


> Same Day blocks may become available anytime based on availability and customer demand. To sign up for one of these blocks, tap 'Ready to Deliver Today' on the Home screen. If you do not see 'Ready to Deliver Today', this means that you are not able to pick-up same-day delivery blocks at that time.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but "Ready to Deliver Today" hasn't been a feature on the app for, what, 3 versions?

Or is that only visible for drivers assigned to Prime?


----------



## UberPasco

LA Cabbie said:


> I just wrote amazon flex to find out what's going on. If I get less than 30 hours a week or have to camp by the warehouse, then this gig ain't worth it. No, I'm not going to hustle for less than minimum wage gig jobs.


Buh-bye.


----------



## Shangsta

UberPasco said:


> Buh-bye.


Tad ironic the guy going on the Uber board to brag how much he was making doing Flex finds its not as easy as he thought it was.


----------



## LA Cabbie

Shangsta said:


> Tad ironic the guy going on the Uber board to brag how much he was making doing Flex finds its not as easy as he thought it was.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-just-keep-on-winning.123342/


----------



## FlexDriver

LA Cabbie said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-just-keep-on-winning.123342/


"Showing this off" does NOT gonna do anything good but definitely brings more competition IMO
There must be lot of people here in this forum which makes more than that but they keep their mouth shut due the above mentioned fact.


----------



## WMUber

LA Cabbie said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-just-keep-on-winning.123342/


Yah, I wonder how many Uber ants he recruited without a finder's fee...


----------



## WMUber

FlexDriver said:


> "Showing this off" does NOT gonna do anything good but definitely brings more competition IMO
> There must be lot of people here in this forum which makes more than that but they keep their mouth shut due the above mentioned fact.


I am tempted the next time I see him at UCA3 to out him to the other riders. Once they see his bragging and all the competition it attracts they may want to have words with him...


----------



## FlexDriver

WMUber said:


> I am tempted the next time I see him at UCA3 to out him to the other riders. Once they see his bragging and all the competition it attracts they may want to have words with him...


This is NOT bragging this is stupidity, ever hear of* shoot oneself in the foot???*


----------



## WMUber

FlexDriver said:


> This is NOT bragging this is stupidity, ever hear of* shoot oneself in the foot???*


Preaching to the converted. We are not the only ones he is pissing off. It's also a matter of time until Amazon monitors these forums. All his bragging is going to do is lead to tighter schedules and more deliveries per block.


----------



## LA Cabbie

My parents own a luxury condo in glitzy south Florida and I'm almost finished paying off my interest free credit card debt.

By the time all the uber losers fudge amazon flex I'll be in key west sipping on a cold one.

Enjoy competing with undesirables bringing their kids and pets along with exchanging their car at the gas station with boy/girl friend.


----------



## LA Cabbie

WMUber said:


> I am tempted the next time I see him at UCA3 to out him to the other riders. Once they see his bragging and all the competition it attracts they may want to have words with him...


I'm going to help you out me. 6'3 275 lbs cholo who walks with a limp.


----------



## FlexDriver

LA Cabbie said:


> My parents own a luxury condo in glitzy south Florida and I'm almost finished paying off my interest free credit card debt.
> 
> By the time all the uber losers fudge amazon flex I'll be in key west sipping on a cold one.
> 
> Enjoy competing with undesirables bringing their kids and pets along with exchanging their car at the gas station with boy/girl friend.


Congrats! You have qualified to become the 2nd JERK of this forum, I added you in "ignore" list too. Trust me, he (1st one) will comment on this too pretty soon too!


----------



## LA Cabbie

FlexDriver said:


> Congrats! You have qualified to become the 2nd JERK of this forum, I added you in "ignore" list too. Trust me, he (1st one) will comment on this too pretty soon too!


Who is number one?


----------



## WMUber

FlexDriver said:


> Congrats! You have qualified to become the 2nd JERK of this forum, I added you in "ignore" list too. Trust me, he (1st one) will comment on this too pretty soon too!


Don't ignore him - He needs the attention.

Notice he said it is his parent's condo. His goal is to mooch off of his parents.


----------



## LA Cabbie

WMUber said:


> Don't ignore him - He needs the attention.
> 
> Notice he said it is his parent's condo. His goal is to mooch off of his parents.


What you call negativity I call the truth. Besides if Donald jr can mooch off daddy sr then why not me?


----------



## lilgreg

LA Cabbie said:


> My parents own a luxury condo in glitzy south Florida and I'm almost finished paying off my interest free credit card debt.
> 
> By the time all the uber losers fudge amazon flex I'll be in key west sipping on a cold one.
> 
> Enjoy competing with undesirables bringing their kids and pets along with exchanging their car at the gas station with boy/girl friend.


You're an idiot.


----------

